# Wofür ist dieser Weichezeichner in dem Tutorial



## sight011 (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.republicofcode.com/tutorials/photoshop/retouch/


Wofür ist die Ebene mit dem Weichzeichner gut?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2012)

Hai,

Vermutung : Um die harten Reflexionen/übergänge abzumindern

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Februar 2012)

Der Ebenenmodus "Overlay" verstärkt die Kontraste im Bild erheblich, gleichzeitig sorgt das "Gaussian Blur" für einen leichten Glow-Effekt der den Bildeindruck wieder etwas weicher werden lässt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab die beiden Bilder mal in Photoshop übereinander gelegt.
Und an manchen Stellen erschien es dunkler bzw. satter.

hab mir dann mal von beiden Dateien die Tonwertkurve angeschaut, aber nur marginale Unterschiede gesehen (siehe Anhang)


----------



## smileyml (20. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht bringt dir das Histogramm mehr Aufschluß?!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Februar 2012)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hab mir dann mal von beiden Dateien die Tonwertkurve angeschaut, aber nur marginale Unterschiede gesehen (siehe Anhang)






Hier der genaue Unterschied zwischen beiden Histogrammen in rot. Du siehst, dass es sehr wohl Unterschiede gibt, die auch belegen, dass der Kontrast stärker ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (21. Februar 2012)

@smyleml jetzt machst Du mich aber neugierig!
Wird in der Tonwertkorrektur nicht auch das Histogramm angezeigt?

@Martin Danke sehr aufschlussreich!
Ist das eine Standard-Funktion des Histogramms in Photoshop - die Werte von beiden (wahrscheinlich) Ebenen anzeigen zu lassen?

Was auch sehr cool ist bei so überlagerten Ebenen:

-Nehmt ein unscharfes Bild
-dupliziert die Ebene
-wendet auf die obere Ebene Filter -> Hochpqssfilter an
-dann die obere Ebene auf ineinander kopieren stellen 
-und dann kann man mit der Opacity spielen

Und Tada Schärfung des Bildes! 

Mit sehr überzeugendem Ergebnis!

Hoffe ich konnte euch auch was beibringen


----------



## smileyml (21. Februar 2012)

Direkt im Histogramm kannst du schneller zwischen den aktiven Ebenen hin und her schalten und hättest dir Martins aufwendige Grafik erspart


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Februar 2012)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @Martin Danke sehr aufschlussreich!
> Ist das eine Standard-Funktion des Histogramms in Photoshop - die Werte von beiden (wahrscheinlich) Ebenen anzeigen zu lassen?



Nein, das was du da siehst nennt sich "Bildbearbeitung" ... auf Basis deiner Screenshots.

Gruß
Martin


----------

